# The Entertainment Capital of the World! - Let me present to you - L.A.



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

_coming soon_


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*LA landscape from the Griffith Observatory.

Untitled by aethers7, on Flickr*


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

A more LIT photo of Los Angeles, California (LA) from the Griffith Observatory. 
Untitled by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## jeremai (Jun 13, 2005)

Griffith Observatory is one of my priorities if I ever visit L.A. Please keep the pictures coming.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice images. ^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos for a start; i would like to see more


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

What do you want to see? There is so much to see!


----------



## photies (Jun 9, 2019)

Neutral! said:


> What do you want to see? There is so much to see!


The film studios, Hollywood, Santa Monica, Malibu, Long Beach, Venice!


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

photies said:


> The film studios, Hollywood, Santa Monica, Malibu, Long Beach, Venice!


Sounds good. I will post whatever content I have now and hopefully among those I can find what you are looking for. For now, my content may be a bit off road tourist kind of stuff; however, I will try to get the film studios, Malibu and Venice a bit later.


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Griffith Observatory Los Angeles overview:

Griffith Observatory by aethers7, on Flickr

Griffith Observatory by aethers7, on Flickr

Griffith Observatory by aethers7, on Flickr



> *The Griffith Observatory* is a facility in Los Angeles, California, sitting on the south-facing slope of Mount Hollywood in Los Angeles' Griffith Park. It commands a view of the Los Angeles Basin, including Downtown Los Angeles to the southeast, Hollywood to the south, and the Pacific Ocean to the southwest. The observatory is a popular tourist attraction with a close view of the Hollywood Sign and an extensive array of space and science-related displays. Admission has been free since the observatory's opening in 1935, in accordance with the will of Griffith J. Griffith, the benefactor after whom the observatory is named.
> 
> Over 7 million people have been able to view through the 12-inch Zeiss refractor, since the Observatory's 1935 opening; this is the most people to have viewed through any telescope.
> 
> More info: Griffith Observatory - Wikipedia


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Now for a twist ... let us present to you WEST LOS ANGELES, specifically MARINA DEL REY, LA, CA!!*

Skyline from Marina del Rey.

Untitled by aethers7, on Flickr

Untitled by aethers7, on Flickr

Untitled by aethers7, on Flickr

Untitled by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Pasadena & Cal Tech - Affiliated with the Jet Propulsion Lab (JPL).*

Cal Tech by aethers7, on Flickr



> The *California Institute of Technology *(*Caltech*)[7] is a private research university in Pasadena, California. It was founded as a preparatory and vocational school by Amos G. Throop in 1891 and began attracting influential scientists such as George Ellery Hale, Arthur Amos Noyes and Robert Andrews Millikan in the early 20th century. The vocational and preparatory schools were disbanded and spun off in 1910 and the college assumed its present name in 1920. In 1934, Caltech was elected to the Association of American Universities, and the antecedents of NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory, which Caltech continues to manage and operate, were established between 1936 and 1943 under Theodore von Kármán.[8][9] The university is one among a small group of institutes of technology in the United States which is primarily devoted to the instruction of pure and applied sciences.
> 
> Caltech has six academic divisions with strong emphasis on science and engineering, managing $332 million in 2011 in sponsored research.[10] Its 124-acre (50 ha) primary campus is located approximately 11 mi (18 km) northeast of downtown Los Angeles. First-year students are required to live on campus, and 95% of undergraduates remain in the on-campus House System at Caltech. Although Caltech has a strong tradition of practical jokes and pranks,[11] student life is governed by an honor code which allows faculty to assign take-home examinations. The Caltech Beavers compete in 13 intercollegiate sports in the NCAA Division III's Southern California Intercollegiate Athletic Conference (SCIAC).
> 
> As of November 2019, Caltech alumni, faculty and researchers include 74 Nobel Laureates (chemist Linus Pauling being the only individual in history to win two unshared prizes), 4 Fields Medalists, and 6 Turing Award winners. In addition, there are 56 non-emeritus faculty members (as well as many emeritus faculty members) who have been elected to one of the United States National Academies, 4 Chief Scientists of the U.S. Air Force and 71 have won the United States National Medal of Science or Technology.[4] Numerous faculty members are associated with the Howard Hughes Medical Institute as well as NASA.[4] According to a 2015 Pomona College study, Caltech ranked number one in the U.S. for the percentage of its graduates who go on to earn a PhD.[12]


More info: California Institute of Technology - Wikipedia


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*More from Cal Tech.*



> Caltech is a world-renowned science and engineering institute that marshals some of the world's brightest minds and most innovative tools to address fundamental scientific questions and pressing societal challenges.


It was also the setting for the popular show THE BIG BANG THEORY!

cal tech by aethers7, on Flickr

cal tech by aethers7, on Flickr

cal tech by aethers7, on Flickr

cal tech by aethers7, on Flickr

cal tech by aethers7, on Flickr

cal tech by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*More from Cal Tech. Home to some of the greatest Physics and Science minds in today's world.*

Sheldon Cooper does not count. (He is fictional)

cal tech by aethers7, on Flickr

cal tech by aethers7, on Flickr

cal tech by aethers7, on Flickr

cal tech by aethers7, on Flickr

cal tech by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Los Angeles


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Just a prelude and some entertainment before I update this and the Esteli threads:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

@christos-greece LA loves you and I can make sure of that. LA loves all greeks! Especially you!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Neutral! said:


> @christos-greece LA loves you and I can make sure of that. LA loves all greeks! Especially you!


Welcome


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Here's the "The Valley" sneaking it's head in ...

A sneak peek of Sherman Oaks.

Sherman Oaks by aethers7, on Flickr

Sherman Oaks by aethers7, on Flickr

Sherman Oaks by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

diddyD said:


> Nice pictures.


Thanks to you *diddyD*. BTW, sometimes it is not always about looks; LA is deeper than that. For example, Sherman Oaks brings to mind that Jennifer Aniston (Greek American) and the Olsen twins were born there. Also, Paris Hilton and Levar Burton have resided at one point or another.


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

Marina del Rey


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

Here’s inside some Marina del Rey apartments, courtyard.


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

The tallest building in Marina del Rey. 20 stories.


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

Some of the Venice Canals:


















Venice welcoming sign:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

Venice too.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

A little bit of the west LA skyline.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photo, esteli...


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

Skyline of West LA closer to the beach. A little bit of Santa Monica mountains and Getty Center are also seen.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photo once again


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

GREECE is allowed and required! 🇬🇷


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

Here’s a an amazing monthly magazine I just discovered:


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

Since Dua Lipa was just spotted there….I see Santa Monica for you in the future.

For now here’s another photo of the westside on Wilshire. Los Angeles.


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

Bel Air


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

The Broad DTLA - contemporary Art museum.







Oh


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

More DTLA (downtown)


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

Back to the beach. Three more images of Venice.


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

Back to Marina del Rey to cool off:


















Marina del Rey song:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

My old account doesn’t work anymore so I am here again to leave some of the best skyline shots I’ve seen. Exclusively for this sub-forum. West LA like never seen before:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Here are a couple long distance shots of the Westwood neighborhood skyline where UCLA is located, several high-rises too.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Here’s one of Malibu pier, most other images were actually videos which I can’t upload too quickly. Malibu is its own city.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

And here are some DTLA pics. 1st part.







rt.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

And here are some DTLA pics. 2nd part. DTLA = Downtown L.A.

At night, got lost in skid row :/

Others are DTLA proper.









DTLA proper:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Here are some from the Los Angeles national forest mountains, on the road to the summit. You can see Burbank/Glendale cities which are part of the “valley” in the distance.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Here are some skyline images from Westfield Century City, a shopping center, from where you can see the part of the Westside Skyline, mostly Westwood.

edit: Looks like there was an issue using Safari browser last month.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from the area of L.A.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from the area of L.A.


Thanks. You are correct. This thread is more of the whole area than just the city. It's tough to know when you are in one city or another since the urban area just continues from all sides.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Here are some images in the "border" area of Venice and Santa Monica:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Here is Century City proper, part of West LA area, at night:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Here are some old ones from downtown LA (DTLA) at night:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

*



Malibu

Click to expand...

*


> (/ˈmælɪbuː/) is a beach city in the Santa Monica Mountains[12] region of Los Angeles County, California, situated about 30 miles (48 km) west of Downtown Los Angeles. It is known for its Mediterranean climate and its 21-mile (34 km) strip of the Malibu coast, incorporated in 1991 into the City of Malibu. The exclusive Malibu Colony has been historically home to Hollywood celebrities. People in the entertainment industry and other affluent residents live throughout the city, yet many residents are middle class.[13] Most Malibu residents live from a half mile to within a few hundred yards of Pacific Coast Highway (State Route 1), which traverses the city, with some residents living up to a mile away from the beach up narrow canyons. As of the 2010 census, the city population was 12,645.


More info: Malibu, California - Wikipedia

Malibu Pier:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

West LA partial skyline near the 10 and 405 freeways:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

A little more of the West Side of LA at night, various neighborhoods:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Continuing with our night shots! Here are the LA and OC counties from above, a flight from PANAMA CITY to LAX:

The first image is the Forum and the Rams stadium under construction way back. The rest are images of the grid that is Southern California.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Almost forgot this night shot of Sony studios in Culver City:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

First a little bit of the great city that is SANTA MONICA, before we head back into EUROPE.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Here is In and out in neighboring VENICE


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

SANTA MONICA


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Great photos!


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Skopje/Скопје said:


> Great photos!


Thank you my love, good that you are back at replying to my threads. Did you ever see Honeyland?


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Here's some beach scenes in Santa Monica CITY:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

*Here is little Central America (PICO/UNION) with the exception of Esteli which is separate (not Latin/Hispanic):*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Esteli-Esteli said:


> Thank you my love, good that you are back at replying to my threads. Did you ever see Honeyland?


Yes, I've seen the documentary and I really liked it.  The women that had the main role now is a hero in my country.

P.S.

I do check on your threads, but lately I barely comment, and not only on yours but in general on this forum.
All the best, 
from Macedonia
George


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Skopje/Скопје said:


> Yes, I've seen the documentary and I really liked it.  The women that had the main role now is a hero in my country.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> ...


Happy to see you again. It seems mtDNA H is very common in your North Macedonia, similar to extreme Western Europe. Just a scientific observation ;-)


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

LA marathon 2017 😅


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Pacific Palisades which is part of the City of Los Angeles and home to Hollywood intellectuals and writers:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

A few of the City of West Hollywood.










































Bonus, one from Hollywood in the City of LA.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

A few more of the City of West Hollywood just found:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Partial view of the Downtown LA skyline at night:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Westwood Village is a neighborhood bordering the University of California, Los Angeles (UCLA):





























Around the Westwood Neighborhood:


























































































Inside the UCLA campus:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

This gorgeous dog was spotted somewhere in Southern California!


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Star Wars-themed bar in Hollywood:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

A quick trip to Huntington Beach, Orange County (the "OC"), to the south. It takes 30 mins to an hour or more, depending on traffic.

The city is well known for surfing:

edit: apologies for camera quality 











































In the distance are large ships full of containers or other heavy cargo waiting to enter the port of Los Angeles/Long Beach.









Oil platforms seen in the distance as well. & surfers



























The City of Long Beach is in the background here, the second largest city in Los Angeles County.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Edit


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Edit


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Anyway, here is WEST LOS ANGELES: 

Random photos of the westside:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Partial image of downtown Long Beach with a good view of the port cranes. 2009 image! Catalina Island is in the background, beyond the marine layer.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics. ☝


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Back to Venice on the border with Marina del Rey, Ballona Lagoon:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

A couple of pics near Melrose Ave. in the City of West Hollywood:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Santa Monica Pier:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Riding in the back of my friend’s convertible a few years back near the 405 and 10 FWY, West LA:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Some buildings around the L.A. County Museum of Art (LACMA):


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Petersen Automotive Museum | Los Angeles Car Museum

Near LACMA:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Santa Monica pier at dusk at the end of the Summer, part 1:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Santa Monica pier at dusk at the end of the Summer, part 2:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Santa Monica pier at dusk at the end of the Summer, part 3. A little further out.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Venice Beach boardwalk, early morning:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Downtown Santa Monica:



























Main Street Santa Monica:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

A half day trip to one of Southern California’s most amazing beaches, Laguna Beach. It’s located in Orange County, part of the continuous urban area of Los Angeles and SoCal:









Catalina Island is seen in the distance.













































Around the town, very charming:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

*L.A. Iconic structure* >>



> The *Theme Building* is an iconic Space Age structure at the Los Angeles International Airport. Influenced by "Populuxe" architecture, it is an example of the Mid-century modern design movement later to become known as "Googie".[2] The Airport Theme Building Exterior and Interior was designated as a historic-cultural monument in 1993 by the city.[3]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theme_Building

From: Theme Building - Wikipedia


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from L.A.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photo updates from L.A.


Thanks Christos!

Here’s an image of the Fox Bruin Theater, in Westwood, during a series premiere. This was for “For all Mankind” which is on AppleTV+. 



> The *Fox Bruin Theater* is a 670-seat movie palace located in the Westwood neighborhood of Los Angeles, California, near University of California, Los Angeles (UCLA).[1]





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fox_Bruin_Theater


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

A few more random photos of the City of West Hollywood not long ago.

Hollywood Hills in the background:





































An outdoor Halloween party where they closed a street, 2019.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Westwood, L.A. skyline at night:










A little bit of the Hollywood Hills at night:










Lunar eclipse:










LAX airport runway and surrounding city skyline:


----------

